# Quick Quarter an Elk - WY G&F



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a good video put out by the Wyoming Game and Fish demonstrating one way to field dress an elk using the gutless method. There's always some questions about what the minimum "usable" meat standards are and I think this video answers those questions for Wyoming big game hunters.

The WG&F has a series of these "Quick Quarter" videos.

elk:





antelope:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is still a awful lot of good meat left on that elk even if it wasn't required to take it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Basicaly the same as Utah......

CANT WAIT to do it in Wyo,,:!:......

Hopefuly this coming September.......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you also notice that they didn't say anything about leaving proof of sex?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> Did you also notice that they didn't say anything about leaving proof of sex?


On most type 1 hunts in Wyo, it dosn't matter-------either sex.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I know the doctor would like me to eat more fiber, but personally, there was a lot of hair getting on the meat. We really try and limit that in our group.


----------

